# V10 Replacement



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just last week our 08 F350 developed a hole in a piston. Are these rebuildable? Is a salvage yard engine our best option? Any good sources for used engines? We've looked at car-parts.com. Need to get this back on road asap and looking for best options.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anything is rebuildable, just a matter of it being cost effective to do so. This would also be the most time consuming option. Crate/reman engine should be most reliable plus you get warranty. Used motor is a crap shoot, being able to see truck it is coming out of helps. But both of these would be the quickest to get truck up and running again.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd rather rebuild than pull from a yard. You never know what you're getting into.

Either way, before you slam an engine back in there, figure out why you are running lean and burning through your pistons.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

The rear 2 pistons made contact with the spark plugs. Not sure what was going on there?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Cooter24;1927017 said:


> The rear 2 pistons made contact with the spark plugs. Not sure what was going on there?


That would indicate a timing issue. The ford timing chain tensioners are good about having the plastic wedge on them come off on higher mileage engines which leads to a lot of slop in the timing chain. Not a good scenario in an interference engine. payup payup


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. Not a timing issue. A dropped spark plug issue.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Dropped plug? And now the rest of the story. We just purchased this about 3 weeks ago, 95k mi. Had a very slight miss when test drove. Put on a scan tool and no codes. Rear 2 plugs n coils were just replaced, figured another coil bad? Drove home approx 200mi. Got worse and now check engine light on. Drove directly to shop that works on our trucks. Missfire #10. One of the new ones. Brought back to our shop. Took out #10 and it was slightly bent. Replaced all plugs w correct motorcraft ones, did have autolites. Also replaced other 8 coil packs. Ran great for 200 miles then with out warning blew up. I should have dug deeper when we saw plug was bent the first time. This is our
3rd v10 n a fleet of 11 trucks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry man that sucks. They probably taped to.hole to far down or the wrong plugs

I meant a plug fell into to cylinder or a plug that went to deep into the head


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

dieselss;1927051 said:


> No. Not a timing issue. A dropped spark plug issue.


Yep. This.

As for rebuilding vs quality reman? You "might" save a few dollars rebuilding, but if getting back on the road is the priority then a reman can be at your door by noon tomorrow, and installed by midnight.

When I managed a repair shop, we used ATK, and Jasper for remans. Only one bad one in probably 100 or so over 8 years.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cooter24;1927068 said:


> Dropped plug? And now the rest of the story. We just purchased this about 3 weeks ago, 95k mi. Had a very slight miss when test drove. Put on a scan tool and no codes. Rear 2 plugs n coils were just replaced, figured another coil bad? Drove home approx 200mi. Got worse and now check engine light on. Drove directly to shop that works on our trucks. Missfire #10. One of the new ones. Brought back to our shop. Took out #10 and it was slightly bent. Replaced all plugs w correct motorcraft ones, did have autolites. Also replaced other 8 coil packs. Ran great for 200 miles then with out warning blew up. I should have dug deeper when we saw plug was bent the first time. This is our
> 3rd v10 n a fleet of 11 trucks.


Sounds like yo got scammed. Did you buy at dealer or private seller? Damage to top of piston will cause a "hot spot" and eventually burn through the piston.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Would poor maintaince lead to collapsed lifters and floating valves?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You engine doesn't have lifters per say.
But it's hard to say.


----------



## BennyLumpkin (Oct 6, 2011)

Just did this last spring to one of our employees trucks. I found him a Motorcraft crate engine. Long block so very little needed transferred one engine to the other. 3 year unlimited mile warranty if I remember correctly. It was around 3500 for brand new. If you consider downtime it'd really not bad. Where are you located? I'm in central PA if you aren't way off and I can hook you up with my parts guy.


----------



## animal70X7 (Nov 12, 2006)

I second the Ford reman. That's what i did with my 2000. 900 mi before the warranty expired, I spit a plug and Ford replaced the head under warranty.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

A ford reman would pry have been the best choice. We are getting this one rebuilt. Should have it back next day or so. New top end, tensioners and one new piston. Tyhe claim one of the intake flaps broke off and damaged the spark plug/piston.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cooter24;1939856 said:


> A ford reman would pry have been the best choice. We are getting this one rebuilt. Should have it back next day or so. New top end, tensioners and one new piston. Tyhe claim one of the intake flaps broke off and damaged the spark plug/piston.


V10 did you have lift cab off or was you able take it out the front


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I've taken a few v10s out without lifting the cab OR draining the a/c system


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't trust a junkyard motor. It may look good outside but maybe damage internally no way to find out then to take it apart and by then you are at where you are now with the original engine


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dieselss;1940099 said:


> I've taken a few v10s out without lifting the cab OR draining the a/c system


I help one time with a V10 we lifted cab off This was in a crewcab F150 yes F150

I done 1 5.4 with out lifting cab but I drained the AC


----------

